# oh no



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

my new sanchezi came with ick. i put super ick cure in the water today.

should i worry ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt worry about it. I would just add salt (1tblspn per 5 gallons) and turn up the temp a bit (84 degrees). Might want to notify the seller incase something happens...but really....ich is nothing.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Regular ich or black ich? Black ich is common on wild fish and is harmless.. For the regular ich yeah just do what gg said.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

is the super ick cure any good ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never tried any of the ich meds.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

They aren't very safe for tetras..especially if it's the stuff that dies your water blue. Just raise the temp and add some salt it's much safer.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Read this from our info page SALT (last section for Ich)


----------

